# How to maintain a curly weave.



## Shariracquel (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey ladies, I have this great protective hairstyle and I really like it, but I want to know how to maintain it.  It is curly (deep wave, like loose cork screws) and I love this hair so much, but I don't want it to get frizzy.  So I wanted to know if any of you ladies out there knows how to maintain it.  

For instance, can I comb hair like this.  Its not wet and wavy mind you, so if I comb it, will I face losing the curls????

Anyone who knows, please post on this thread.

Pswd for fotki is dimples (link in profile)


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 31, 2005)

I have never used curly hair, but you may want to post the actual kind of hair you have - human/synthetic, brand, etc..  Some people may be able to give you specific experiences.


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 31, 2005)

where did u get the hair from? if u got it from the beauty supply store and it didint cost u much...it may not be the best quality hair...so i would advise u not to wet it alot..b/c i noticed when u wet that kind of hair alot it gets tangled and matted very fast..my friend had hers in for 1 wk and after that it looked terrible..very knotted and lots of matting..just sleep with a satin bonnet..shake and go..maybe some mouse...but no water


----------



## sky_blu (Jul 31, 2005)

Good post. I been thinking about getting a curly weave i.e Kelly from Destinys Child kind.


----------



## mahoganee (Jul 31, 2005)

I've worn curly weaves and I was told by my braider not to use a comb or brush but my fingers. It does get frizzy after a few weeks but then I'd have my braider to wash and condition my hair and the frizzies were gone. She'd also put a mousse on it to tame the frizzies. At night I'd wear a bonnet to try to keep it smooth and if I thought that I'd have a restless night I'd tie a scarf on top of it. HTH.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 31, 2005)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> Good post. I been thinking about getting a curly weave i.e Kelly from Destinys Child kind.



If you get it, try Indian remy hair.  You will never want to try anything else.


----------



## carmend (Jul 31, 2005)

Ive been wearing curly weaves for quite some time.  They look great but the biggest problem is tangles and keeping the curls springy ...Tips
-Finger Comb. Never use an actual comb unless u are removing a SERIOUS tangle or something
-Sleep w/a silk scarf to avoid tangles
-Use CON shampoo
-Use John Frieda smooth control (purple bottle) for cond
-Use a 80/20 mixture of water/infusium for a daily spray

Thats all I can think of for now


----------



## virtuosity (Aug 1, 2005)

I've been wearing  wet & wavy for a while, and it usually ends up with the tangles.  But I stretch my hair for as long as it can last, usualy 2 months. Here is my routine:

Once it starts tangling, evry morning I would use a spray bottle and spray the hair with water and use a vent brush (NOT a bristle brush) and brush through the tangles, then I would put some "feels like silk" on it along with any other hair product containing glycerin.  Then let air dry. Curly hair is much higher maintenance than is usually expected...


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 1, 2005)

Is is human or synthetic? I had the remi goddess french wave which was curly and I rinsed it every other day with no tangles.  Once I tried shampoo and it got a little knotty in a few spots and felt dry so I never tried that again.  I just rinsed with conditioner and put mousse, mango butter, and some hydrating curl gel from herbal essences and it was fine.  After a day or two, if I didn't rinse it the humidity would make it puff back up though so I'd just start the process again.


----------



## latebloomer (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm having the same problem, trying to transistion to natural and just signed up to lhcf to help me along. Have just put in a human hair, body wave weave (premium now) and within it week, it looks like dreadlocks, have tried washing it, putting conditioner in there, now it just looks like a dried out mop, for which my boyfriend has named me the witch of eastwick (i'm not impressed). I was told that i need to clip the stray ends and use some oil sheen, have been using a comb on it quite often so hopefully i havent loss the culrs, but i was told to put it in big plaits so hopefully that works


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi girls, I find that curly hair is the easiest weave to maintain.  

Here's my regimen:
1.  Wet hair every morning with water/conditioner mix
2.  Apply styling serum (biolage or Paul Mitchell skinny serum)
3.  Take a towel and scrunch hair from end to midway in an upwards motion
4.  Let hair airdry.   Hair should dry in less than 30 minutes
5.  At night, take hair and fold inside hair bonnet.
6.  Cowash hair 1x per week.   *I did it every three days.

Check my "Indique Weave Folder" in my fotki to see how my curls looked everyday.

Done!


----------



## Country gal (Nov 14, 2008)

I love the wet and curly look. I loved the wig I have in my siggy. It started looking really matted and knotty in certain areas. When I get my money right I will get wet and wavy indiviual braids.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Nov 14, 2008)

I have been wondering about this myself, and this worry kept me from getting a curly weave. 

I've had a bit of a strike of genius on the matter; this is what I plan to do. 


cornrow my hair, place a vinyl cap on top.
put on the stretchy net cap that has an elastic band around the perimeter
sew tracks of curly weave onto the net/cap
remove weave, remove vinyl cap
place weave back on my head
instead of sewing the net down onto my hair, I'll just fold the elastic band underneath the weave so it is not visible.
At night I'll take off the weave.
When I wash I'll take off the weave.
I think most of the tangling happens during sleep and washing, so my curly weave will hopefully last much longer this way.


----------

